# Prof Winston on This Morning today Thurs



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just seen Prof Winston is doing a Phone in for infertility today at 1130 on ITV This Morning


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I caught the end of this and he kind of dismssed the idea of ladies with immunes issues who had had recurring miscarriges, he said the best explanation is that the law of averages meant a woman who had multiples m/c wold carry to full term eventually. Not sure I agreed with him there. Other than that I think he is a legend


----------



## ivfchronicles (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I was a little bit suprised at how dismissive he was of immune testing. I have just had it confirmed that I have elevated NK cells and now don't know what to believe


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess It is only his opinion but I would really only listen to your gut instinct and the guidance of your clinic, in all honesty technology and science have come a long way in the time that he was at the forefrontof fertility treatment so this kind of diagosis so probbaly isn't what was around in his time, things change so quickly! 

I think you need to give it your every shot so if you NK's are high then you should go with all the treatments they can throw at you!

Good luck x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't forget it was so long ago that he was involved in the Panorama programme that persued ARGC and Mr Taranissi and chased him to the GMC and dismissed immune issues very poublically. Mr T did win his case and damages from the BBC


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I saw him on this morning & shocked to hear him be quite dismissive of the whole immune testing issue but then again when you work for the nhs/government you have specific guidelines you must follow.

for example: when i was at school, i would ask questions that basically was not in the curriculum & so teachers would often say 'don't ask silly questions' only because they wasn't aloud to answer what they hadn't been shown to teach.....

Back to professor Winston, he has really helped so many women achieve their dream of motherhood. He is a legend  


Electra x


----------

